# Working in Dubai-unskilled



## Alkel81 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi there!

I have harboured thoughts of moving out to Dubai for a few years now but due to circumstances was unable to, however those circumstances have changed and I would love to head out. My problem is I am an "unskilled" worker. I am 29 years old with 8 years sales experience + 2 years hotel experience, how likely would I be to get a job? Will I be wasting my time or are there jobs out there for somebody like me, whose only qualifications are GCSE's? Any help you can provide is greatly appreciated. Thank you for reading.

Alan


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

You can certainly come to UAE on a visit visa and then spend your time applying to hotels, restaurants, shops etc etc. BUT...be aware that the salaries here for the service industry are probably a lot lower than you expect, considering the majority of these positions are covered by unskilled workers from countries that have a much lower pay scale in their home country, than Western Europe.

I would suggest looking through online classifieds for UAE and also sending your CV to recruitment companies in UAE, before investing the time and money in relocating.

UAE is not a country to be hanging around on your own costs, its not cheap here and everything costs money. Nothing is free.

I would suggest getting a working holiday visa for Australia and spend your time there. More like minded people in similar situations, with similar expectations.




Alkel81 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have harboured thoughts of moving out to Dubai for a few years now but due to circumstances was unable to, however those circumstances have changed and I would love to head out. My problem is I am an "unskilled" worker. I am 29 years old with 8 years sales experience + 2 years hotel experience, how likely would I be to get a job? Will I be wasting my time or are there jobs out there for somebody like me, whose only qualifications are GCSE's? Any help you can provide is greatly appreciated. Thank you for reading.
> 
> Alan


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

8 years sales experience is a skill. I know plenty of brits working here in sales with no more than GCSE's. You could get into Car Sales or Real Estate (sales or leasing). I have one friend in the sales dept for a UK drainage company over here earning dhs.25k/month and his only experience was selling mobile phones. Pay for a professional CV to be done and then come over and start knocking on doors. You will have more success that way than trying to apply from the UK. But as warned you will need money to support yourself for a couple of months.


----------

